# We're off to Spain for five weeks



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Booked to travel through tunnel then make our way through France with the intention of stopping at Roses Beach firstly then work our way down the coast stopping as we see fit.

This is our first venture into Spain and we've only done France the once so we woudl appreciate your comments on our proposed route.

Across Channel by Tunnel then stop for first night at Le Touquet. We are familiar with the free aires there.

Next day its down to Vierzon. We have been told of the free aires at Mery St Cher so will stop there for the night.

Next day its down to Toulouse. Don't want to stop the night there and not quite sure of this part of the route so are open to suggestions. Is this the correct route to get to Roses which we would get to the next day?

Thanks in advance. hey, we're really looking forward to this 8)


----------



## 93386 (May 1, 2005)

:roll: haven,t got a clue about the route but hey 5 weeks be happy and smile all the way,have a great time
jealous pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brian & Mo,

We,ve just returned from hols and stayed at the le touquet aire (port nautique nord) and things have changed, a lickle man comes round in the evening and relieves you of 5€, i think its the same at the hippique aire down the road as well, although you get leccy thrown in as well there.

Have a great holiday.

pete.


----------



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

Hi we aim to do this trip early March, the CC Europe book shows a site just before Tolouse at Grisolles - Camping Aqutaine, might be safer to use camping sites in this area ,the CCbook lists all the those open all year rgds deegod


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Spain for 3 weeks*

Here is a routeplanner for you

www.autoroutes.fr

It free & covers most of Europe


----------

